# Nikkor 50mm for D3100



## arian29 (Dec 3, 2011)

Will this lens work with the D3100 > NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D NIKON LENS (Link)
what issues i may face with this lens if i use it with the D3100. Is it good for landscape ?
> Also what would you recommend.. 35mm or 50mm for landscapes an group pics ?
> Also if i have the 18-55 lens, will the 50mm be usefull ?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2011)

Hold on for a second 

1. That Nikkor 50mm f1.8D lens will not autofocus on D3100 coz its not a AFS lens...there is one more model of 50mm with AFS which cost 11-13k Flipkart.com: Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8G: Lens

2.No...useless for landscapes... its only good for portraits and closeup shots 
3. both 35mm and 50mm is not good for group pics...either get tamron 17-50 2.8 ->Flipkart.com: Tamron SP AF 17-50mm F/2.8 Di II LD Aspherical (IF) (for Nikon Digital SLR): Lens or else your 18-55 kit lens is enough

4. As I said both 18-55 and 50mm have different use...18-55 is very cheap and useful for general landscapes, group shots, party etc....and 50mm is good for portrait, flowers, product shots, lowlight shots

If u manage to buy tamron 17-50 2.8 you can skip both I guess


----------



## arian29 (Dec 7, 2011)

Any idea where i can get Tamron or Sigma in Delhi, at a good price..


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 7, 2011)

y dont u try flipkart


----------

